# cancion



## AnaLorena

Estoy intentando traducir una cancion al portugues (Yo no hablo portugues, pero me fascina). Soy cantante cristiana y quisiera que alguien me ayudara a corregir el texto que traduje. GRACIAS
If you can help me with the text that I already translated to Portuguese I will really appreciate it. I am a Christian singer and I would love to sing this song in Portuguese. Thanks very much

This is the text (does it make any sense?)


Como não acreditar que você é interessado em mim
Como não  saber que você estará para mim
Como duvidar que você seja todo o poder
se o sinto, eu percive você dentro de mim
como não dar-lhe a honra e honor
como não cantar do seu grande amor
como não louvar o seu grande nome oh Senhor
Jesus, Jesus
filho de Deus, o cordeiro
começo e o fim
justo e verdadeiro
maravilhoso Rei Celeste


----------



## moura

Cara Ana Lorena

Fiz uma adaptação um pouco "livre" do seu texto, de acordo com o pouco que conheço de cânticos religiosos, sugerindo a versão a seguir. Saliento apenas que substitui as espressões você e seu, por vós e vosso, respectivamente, porque me parecem serem mais comuns a esta linguagem. Do que me lembro, nas orações/cânticos a Deus usa-se "vós" ou então "tu"; repeti intencionalmente as expressões "renegar" e "posso deixar" por razões de maior ênfase. Por fim, parabéns pela sua tradução que demonstra um já consistente conhecimento da língua portuguesa!

Como renegar que vos interessais por mim
Como renegar que estais ao meu lado
Como renegar que em vós está o poder
Se o sinto, se a vossa presença está em mim
Como deixar de vos prestar respeito e honra 
Como deixar de cantar o vosso grande amor
Como deixar de louvar o vosso nome imenso, oh Senhor
Jesus, Jesus
Filho e cordeiro de Deus
O começo e o fim
O justo e verdadeiro
Maravilhoso Rei Celestial


----------



## Brazilian dude

Bom, talvez seria interessante salientar que nos meios evangélicos (pelo menos no Brasil), não se usa muito vós e tende-se a usar o tu, portanto, usando a versão dada pelo nosso colega português, eu diria:

Se o sinto*, se a tua presença está em mim
Como deixar de te prestar respeito e honra 
Como deixar de cantar o teu grande amor
Como deixar de louvar o teu nome imenso, oh Senhor
Jesus, Jesus
Filho e cordeiro de Deus
O começo e o fim
O justo e verdadeiro
Maravilhoso Rei Celestial

 
*Não entendo este o aqui. Não seria melhor um te?
Brazilian dude


----------



## kiko 26

Boa tarde, lorena.
Se você ainda não estiver satisfeita com essas correções, acho que ajudaria bastante se você publicasse também o texto original. Assim cada participante poderia atribuir a sua tradução.


----------



## MarcB

Hi Ana Lorena,
Since you do not speak Portuguese, I will explain the 2 posts you have received.
Forms of you: você= the most widely used form in Brazil, limited use in Portugal although widely understood. Tu The familiar form in Portugal, recognized by all Brazilians but considered a regionalism there, as você is more often used. Vós is the familiar plural.
It is used less in Brazil. However it appears in the Bible.
Moura explains that in religious songs in Portugal vós or tu are used in reference to God.
Brazilian dude explains that in Brazil’s evangelical circles tu is most often used.
To say thank you a woman says obrigada. 
p.s. Kiko adds if you are not satisfied, you should post the original text and you may get more responses.


----------



## AnaLorena

Gracias, Obrigada, thanks to all of you that responded. 

Moura: Você foi muito gentil para responder ao meu correio. Realmente aprecio a explicação. Foi muito útil. Agradecimentos.

Brazilian dude: Agradecimentos muito da sua ajuda também. Obrigado por acrescentar a sua explicação.

Kiko: Você é muito correto. O meu texto original é em baixo.

Marc: You were very kind translating what these fine people responded to me. You were very helpful and clear. I really appreciate it. Thanks again.


- If helps... I can send the mp3 for you to listen and see if the portuguese phrases fit.... Se ajudas... Posso enviar o mp3 para você para escutar e ver se as frases portuguesas se ajustam....

Original text _ Texto Original 
Cómo no saber que te interesas por mi?
Cómo no creer que ahí estarás para mi
Cómo dudar que tu eres todo poder
Si te siento, te percibo dentro de mi.

Cómo no dar toda gloria y honor
Cómo no cantar de tu grande amor
Cómo no alabar tu grande nombre Señor 
Jesús, Jesús

Hijo de Dios, Cordero.
Principio y final
Justo y Verdadero
Maravilloso, Rey Celestial

Note: Can you substitute Celestial for another word (just for Rhyming purposes)
Se puede substituir Celestial por otra palabra? (solo por propositos de Rima)Pode você substituir Celestial por outra palavra (somente para Rimar objetivos)?perdão do meu mau português (estou usando um tradutor)


----------



## Vanda

Hijo de Dios, Cordero.
Principio y final
Justo y Verdadero
Maravilloso, Rey Celestial

Analorena,
Pensei na substituição de celestial por motivos de rima, conforme sua sugestão, mas não encontrei algo ainda. Uma idéia seria substituir *fim* na versão em pt, por *final*. Apesar de saber que o termo bíblico é o Alfa e o Ômega, o princípio e o fim; por motivo de rima, apenas, talvez pudesse ser mantida a palavra *final,* que em português tem também o sentido de = que constitui o último ponto, o extremo; derradeiro, último (_do dicionário_).
De modo que ficaria:
_Princípio e final _
_Justo e Verdadeiro_
_Maravilhoso, Rei Celestial_
Anyway, os dois modos estão bons.


----------



## AnaLorena

multo obrigada!!  Eu realmente gostei da sua sugestão. Ele realmente ajudou!!   Gracias me gusta mucho su sugerencia.  realmente ayuda.


----------



## moura

Cara AnaLorena,

A partir do original, rectifico a minha primeira tradução que estava demasiado livre. 
Proponho a seguinte, apoiando a sugestão da Vanda, para a rima "final", e utilizando já o tu=you, conforme a versão em espanhol:

Como ignorar que te interessas por mim
Como descrer que estás ao meu lado
Como duvidar que em ti está o poder
Se te sinto, se estás em mim.
 
Como negar-te respeito e honra 
Como deixar de cantar o teu grande amor
Como deixar de louvar o teu nome imenso, Senhor
Jesus, Jesus
 
Filho e cordeiro de Deus
O começo e o final
O justo e verdadeiro
Maravilhoso Rei Celestial


----------



## AnaLorena

Cara Moura,
Realmente sou agradado com este. Somente preciso de uma mais palavra, (para objetivos de música) como no texto original na quarta frase:

Como ignorar que te interessas por mim
Como descrer que estás ao meu lado
Como duvidar que Ti de em está o poder
Se te sinto, * (Te percibo), se estás em mim.
* Como posso acrescentar este? (Percebo-o) (I perceive you... inside of me)

Muito Obrigada


----------



## moura

Olá AnaLorena

quote: Se te sinto, * (Te percibo), se estás em mim.
* Como posso acrescentar este? (Percebo-o) (I perceive you... inside of me)

Perceive=entendo,compreendo, em português.
Pode substituir "Se te sinto" por "Se te entendo/ou Se te compreendo".
No entanto, continuaria a sugerir "Se te sinto" por questões de musicalidade.

Sinto, é uma forma do verbo sentir= experimentar, apreciar, reconhecer, perceber através de um sentidos - por esta razão, pode ser utilizado para traduzir (um pouco livremente) percibo/perceive

Saudações


----------



## AnaLorena

moura said:
			
		

> Olá AnaLorena
> 
> Cara, Moura,
> 
> Muito obrigado pela sua resposta rápida. Penso que usarei tanto (sinto,como percibo) como no texto original (para razões de medida musicais) espero que ele faça sentidos no português como em espanhol. novamente o ... agradece muito.
> Saudações


----------



## Brazilian dude

Entretanto, note que em português é perc*e*bo.

Brazilian dude


----------



## AnaLorena

Dear Friends,
can you suggest then other word that I can use to substitute "percebo", ?  The thing is that I am lacking of just one more word to make the music fit.  Thanks so much for all your help.  i really appreciate what you guys have done.

Amigos Caros,
você pode sugerir então outra palavra que posso usar para substituir "percebo"? A coisa é que estou faltando de somente uma mais palavra para fazer a música própria. Muito obrigado por toda a sua ajuda. realmente aprecio o que você fizeram.


----------



## moura

Cara AnaLorena

Se percebi o seu pedido, precisa de mais uma palavra para completar a ritma/ou métrica da frase "Se te sinto, se estás em mim".
Sugiro:

"Se te sinto, te entendo, se estás em mim" ou 
"Se te sinto, compreendo, se estás em mim" ou 
"Se te sinto e alcanço, e estás em mim"

Espero ter ajudado


----------



## AnaLorena

O meu querida Moura,
Sim, você ajudou muito!
A única coisa, estou tendo preocupação com os verbos aqui, porque não é o que eu realmente quis dizer (penso em espanhol a significação é pouco diferente) Não realmente: entendo, ou comprendo.

 “Alcanço”  é melhor, mas não sou realmente segura.
 
Uma pergunta: Se eu usar esta frase:  
Se te sinto,
porque _*te tenho*_,
dentro de mim, fará sentido no português?
 
muito agradecida


----------



## Vanda

> em espanhol a significação é pouco diferente) Não realmente: entendo, ou comprendo.


Não entendi direito se seu problema é com os verbos entender e compreender. Aí vai a definição do dicionário para que você possa ver as opções:
ENTENDER
*1 *- perceber ou reter pela inteligência; compreender, captar 
*2*    captar a intenção de; perceber a razão de 
*3*    ter conhecimento de; conhecer, saber 
*4*    captar pela audição; ouvir 
*5*    tirar como conclusão; depreender, inferir, deduzir 
*6*    ter como certo; acreditar 
*7*   decidir, após reflexão; considerar, julgar 

COMPREENDER
1 apreender (algo) intelectualmente, utilizando a capacidade de compreensão, de entendimento; perceber, atinar 
2  fazer para si uma concepção ideal e pessoal de (determinada coisa ou pessoa) 

Você pode ver pela definição 1 de entender que é o mesmo que comprender. 




> Uma pergunta: Se eu usar esta frase:
> Se te sinto,
> porque _*te tenho*_
> dentro de mim, fará sentido no português?


Faz sim, AnaLorena! Só tirei a vírgula.


----------



## AnaLorena

Cara Vanda,
O perdão se não me expliquei propriamente. Fuylly entendo a significação desses verbos. Não hablo o português, talvez por isso não posso fazer-me entendido. Aqui está a minha explicação em espanhol

De acuerdo con el texto original en español, la canción dice: 

"Si te siento, te percibo, dentro de mi"

Moura tradujo: Se te sinto, se estás em mim


Esta muy bien, pero necesitaba una palabra más por rezones de métrica musical.

Por lo tanto Moura sugirió tres posibilidades:

"Se te sinto, te entendo, se estás em mim" ou 
"Se te sinto, compreendo, se estás em mim" ou 
"Se te sinto e alcanço, e estás em mim"

Pero *no* son los verbos “*entender” o “comprender*” los que quiero utilizar. 
En español el verbo “Percibir” es como el verbo “sentir”. Es estar consciente de la
Existencia de algo o alguien. 
Por lo tanto decidí no usarlo, sino que en su lugar tratar de decir:

“Si te siento, si te tengo (o te llevo) dentro de mi” 

Se te sinto,
porque *te tenho *dentro de mim

Espero que ahora me haya dado a entender. Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda! Gracias por contestarme y explicarme los significados de los verbos.


----------



## AnaLorena

para Moura:

Cara amiga,
Enviei-lhe uma mensagem com a conexão auditiva da canção. Quando você tem o tempo, por favor verifique-o. Gracias.

Te envie un mensaje con un link del audio de la cancion.  Cuando tengas tiempo por favor si lo puedes revisar.  Gracias


----------



## Vanda

AnaLorena said:
			
		

> Cara Vanda,
> Perdão se não me expliquei propriamente. Fully entendo a significação desses verbos. Não hablo o português, talvez por isso não posso fazer-me entendid*a*. Aqui está a minha explicação em espanhol
> 
> De acuerdo con el texto original en español, la canción dice:
> "Si te siento, te percibo, dentro de mi"
> 
> Moura tradujo: Se te sinto, se estás em mim
> Esta muy bien, pero necesitaba una palabra más por rezones de métrica musical.
> Por lo tanto Moura sugirió tres posibilidades:
> "Se te sinto, te entendo, se estás em mim" ou
> "Se te sinto, compreendo, se estás em mim" ou
> "Se te sinto e alcanço, e estás em mim"
> 
> Pero *no* son los verbos “*entender” o “comprender*” los que quiero utilizar.
> En español el verbo “Percibir” es como el verbo “sentir”. Es estar consciente de la
> Existencia de algo o alguien.
> Por lo tanto decidí no usarlo, sino que en su lugar tratar de decir:
> “Si te siento, si te tengo (o te llevo) dentro de mi”
> 
> Se te sinto,
> porque *te tenho *dentro de mim
> 
> Espero que ahora me haya dado a entender. Muchísimas gracias por su ayuda! Gracias por contestarme y explicarme los significados de los verbos.


 
AnaLorena, você é uma *ela*, não é? Então:  _fazer-me entendida_.  Só uma ajudazinha com o português!
Por enquanto, gostei muito desta versão : "se te sinto, porque te tenho dentro de mim," mas também vou pensar no assunto. 
Boa sorte!


----------



## AnaLorena

Cara Vanda:
Não fiz undestand a primeira parte da sua mensagem
Sorry, I did not understand the first part of your message....  can you explain?
No entendi la primera parte de tu mensaje.. me podes explicar?

 "você é uma ela, não é? Então:  fazer-me entendida.  Só uma 
ajudazinha com o português!"   

A segunda parte realmente entendi. Obrigado por pensar no sujeito.


----------



## AnaLorena

...........


----------



## Vanda

AnaLorena said:
			
		

> Cara Vanda:
> Não fiz undestand a primeira parte da sua mensagem
> Sorry, I did not understand the first part of your message.... can you explain?
> No entendi la primera parte de tu mensaje.. me podes explicar?
> 
> "você é uma ela, não é? Então: fazer-me entendida.  Só uma
> ajudazinha com o português!"
> 
> A segunda parte realmente entendi. Obrigada por pensar no sujeito assunto.


 
Ok, voy intentar en español. Usted es ella,una niña, correcto? Si si, debes escribir: fazer-me entendid*a* y non entendid*o*. Lo mismo con obrigad*a* y non obrigado. 
 Espero que tenha entendido meu espanhol. Qualquer coisa é só perguntar. Ah, *assunto* e não sujeito, ok? (na 2a parte)


----------



## AnaLorena

ohhhhh  si!!  muito obrigada... gracias... por la correccion!


----------

